# UHS MCAT 2012 English Preparation Supporting Study Material



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

All the English Grammar topics asked in the UHS MCAT sample paper 2012 and 2011 actual paper have been covered in this thread. Supporting study material on the topics are covered in following order:

1. Phrasal Verbs Lists 

2. Common Confusing words Lists

3. Prepositions and errors (essential ones only)

4. Tense errors i.e. verb errors
5. Subject verb agreement

6. Basic Sentence structure

7. Conditional sentences


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*PHRASAL VERBS LIST*

The following Phrasal Verbs list is the best I have come across for preparation of matric , Fsc and now even the MCAT. It is precise, concise, easy to understand and remember. It includes the basic phrasal verbs that every student should know. As we have already been tested for complex phrasal verbs in our Fsc exams, so in the MCAT, the simple ones have been asked. I noticed that the exam papers (even those of matric and FSC) and MCAT papers included phrasal verbs from this list only. So try to read this at least once. 

If two sets a day are done, the list will be completed in a week.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

PHRASAL VERBS LIST PAGE 1


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

PHRASAL VERBS LIST PAGE 2


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

PHRASAL VERBS LIST PAGE 3


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

PHRASAL VERBS LIST PAGE 4


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

PHRASAL VERBS LIST PAGE 5


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

PHRASAL VERBS LIST PAGE 6


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

PHRASAL VERBS LIST PAGE 7


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

PHRASAL VERBS LIST PAGE 8


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I)*

The Confusing words list contains all the words that can be asked in the UHS MCAT English exam this year. Do not try to memorize the list, instead read it and try to get the meaning of the words. After that, at any time, try recalling the word meaings. It is opined that English section asks the most basic confusing words like quite-quiet, accept-except, advise-advice etc. So, focus more on the basic words.

Try to do 15 Confusing words a day. A total of 7-8 days is required for understanding them. Getting the meaning of the words is the only way to succeed. Understand the meanings, do not memorize.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET 1) PAGE 1


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 2


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 3


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 4


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 5


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 6


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 7


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 8


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 9


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 10


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 11


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 12


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 13


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 14


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET I) PAGE 15


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

If a need is felt for Confusing words List Set II, let me know, I have posted the first three pages, they are kind of similar to the first list.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET II)-ADVANCE*

The Confusing words list (set II) is quite similar to the first, but has some additional words. Just do those additional words only. The reason I chose both these lists because 1) they are from a Pakistani Grammar book and include only those specific words, which we students need to know. 2) These easy lists make recalling words easier. Besides these words, I do not think there is any need to do additional words. 

Do not spend too much time on the confusing words list, only read them so that you get an idea of there meanings and don't make a mistake in the exam. Because, only 2-3 MCQS in the English section will be on confusing words. Pay attention to the meanings, they are tested in the exam.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORD LIST (SET II) PAGE 1


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET II) PAGE 2


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET II) PAGE 3


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET II) PAGE 4


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

CONFUSING WORDS LIST (SET II) PAGE 5


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*PREPOSITIONS*

Prepositions are thought to be the most difficult part of speech. The only way to overcome them is no other than to master them. The good thing is the UHS MCAT section does not ask all kind of prepositions. It only tests the usage of basic kinds of prepositions. So, for prepositions, I will firstly add certain material from various books and websites to give you a clear picture of what prepositions are. Do remember, mastering prepositions and their errors hold immense importance because out of the total MCQs on English grammar, eight/nine are always preposition errors (based on sample and actual paper comparison). I plan to cover prepositions in two parts:

1. PREPOSITION INTRODUCTION: Includes explanation Prepositions with diagrams + Kinds of prepositions and their uses ( The material used by is from some grammar books and websites) All the books titles and websites names will be stated in the end after I have shared all the material here.

2. PREPOSITION ERRORS: Includes Common Preposition Errors and my tips on spotting them.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*List of Common Prepositions*: (also asked in the sample/actual paper)

1. at
2. along
3. away
4. across
5. behind
6. beside/besides
7. by
8. between
9. downwards
10. from
11. in
12. in front of
13.instead/ instead of
14. into
15. like
16. onto
17. on
18. of/off
19. over
20. to
21. through
22. towards
23. under
24. upwards
25. with


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

Useful and neat!


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

Source: 14 Typical Mistakes With Prepositions | Grammar Newsletter - English Grammar Newsletter


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

thanksssss a lot!!! you are awsum:cool!:
may Allah bless you for doing all this effort


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

Types of Prepositions


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

myctoRule said:


> thanksssss a lot!!! you are awsum:cool!:
> may Allah bless you for doing all this effort


Actually, I assign long post tasks to my younger brother (6th grader). So, it's all of his effort, not mine. I just prepared this stuff last year. I told him to post these here.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

I will post the errors collectively in the end (about verbs and prepositions)


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Tense table and conditional sentences*

This is the only tense table you will ever need to do in your life. Memorize it really well, and I guarantee you, you will never make a mistake in tenses again.

Also, a sheet on conditional sentences is also attached. Just memorize the main formulas for each type of conditional sentence. If you still have doubts, I'll be happy to clear them once you let me know.

Sorry for the delay everyone, I just got my eyesight checked, and got glasses yesterday because of which I keep getting head-aches, so getting eyesight checked again.


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

its not opening.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

Life 4 u said:


> its not opening.


Try again, if it doesn't work, then I will repost it. It works for me.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*BEST BOOK FOR GRAMMATICAL ERRORS*

Here is the link to one of the best books I have ever found on grammatical errors. It has all the topics you need to know. http://orlandoelt.wikispaces.com/file/view/ABC+of+Common+Gr-l+Errors.o.pdf . This link has the whole book, so I suggest download it and keep studying something else while it downloads. 

Here are the topics and pages you need to study for the MCAT

1. PREPOSITION ERRORS 
a. at (Pg 87-88)
b. beside/besides (106-107)
c. between (110-111)
d. by (124-127)
e. for (311-313)
f. from (320-321)
g. in (383-383)
h. into (411)
i. like (456-457)
j. of (544-545)
k. off (545)
l. on (550)
m. or (557)
n. over (565)
o. too (801-802)
p. with (875-879)

Adjectives + Prepositions: (Page 20-21)
Nouns + Prepositions: (535-536)
Verbs + prepositions: (837-838)

2. SUBJECT VERB AGREEMENT
Page 44-45

3. CONDITIONAL SENTENCES: 
page 161-163

4. USE OF HAVE TO
page 352-353

5. LIST OF COMMON IRREGULAR VERBS
Page 419-420

6. Study tenses if you want.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

rizwan94 said:


> Actually, I assign long post tasks to my younger brother (6th grader). So, it's all of his effort, not mine. I just prepared this stuff last year. I told him to post these here.


Your brother is so nice and helpful, say my thanks to him


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

thank u rizwan you solved my problem bro.Guys check out conditional sentence summary on if clauses - Conditional sentences - English Grammar


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

Life 4 u said:


> its not opening.


yeah its not opening...


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*TENSE TABLE AND CONDITIONAL SENTENCES*

Alright, I have reattached the document, if it doesn't work this time, let me know. I will think of another solution. 

Conditional sentences practice website: Conditional Sentences Type I, II und III (Conditional Sentences, If-Clauses)


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

h.a. said:


> thank u rizwan you solved my problem bro.Guys check out conditional sentence summary on if clauses - Conditional sentences - English Grammar


I'm glad you found it helpful. The site you shared is great too.


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

rizwan94 said:


> Alright, I have reattached the document, if it doesn't work this time, let me know. I will think of another solution.
> 
> Conditional sentences practice website: Conditional Sentences Type I, II und III (Conditional Sentences, If-Clauses)


its still not opening......pdf file creates problm...


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*TENSE TABLE*​ 

*S/No*
*Tenses*
*Helping Verbs *
*Principal parts of verb*
*Examples*
1.
Present simple
(or present indefinite)
-
Basic or infinitive form/present
I/we/you/they write a letter.
He/she/it writes a letter.
2.
Past simple
(or past indefinite)
-
Past (V2)
I/we/you/they wrote a letter.
He/she/it wrote a letter.
3.
Future simple
(or future indefinite)
-
Basic or infinite form
(V1)
I/we/you/he/she/it/they will/shall write a letter.
4.
Present progressive
(or present continuous)
Is/am/are
Present participle
(V1+ -ing)
I am writing a letter.
He/she/it is writing a letter.
We/you/they are writing a letter.
5.
Past progressive
(or past continuous)
Was/were
Present participle
I/he/she/it was writing a letter.
We/you/they were writing a letter.
6.
Future progressive
(or future continuous)
Will/shall
Present participle
I/we/you/he/she/it/they will/shall be writing a letter.
7.
Present perfect
Have/has
Past participle (V3)

I/we/you/they have written a letter.
He/she/it has written a letter.
8.
Past perfect
Had
Past participle
I/we/you/he/she/it/they had written a letter.
9.
Future perfect
Shall/Will have
Past participle
I/we/you/he/ she/ it/they will/shall have written a letter.
10.
Present perfect progressive*
(or present perfect continuous)
Have/has been

Present participle
(V1+ -ing)
I/we/you/they have been writing a letter.
He/she/it has been writing a letter.
11.
Past perfect progressive*
(or past perfect continuous)
Had been
Present participle
I/we/you/he/she/it/they had been writing a letter for two hours.
12.
Future perfect progressive*
(or future perfect continuous)
Shall/will have been
Present participle
I/we/you/he/she/it/they shall/will have been writing a letter since yesterday.

 
* For/since are mostly used in perfect progressive tense. 
* For is used to describe quantity of time like minute, hour, day, month and year. 
Examples: for four hours/ five days/six months/ one year.
* Since is used to describe specified time like since 
morning/afternoon/evening/Monday/2007.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

This is actually in a tabular form. I can't attach word documents. So I hope you understand this.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*General Rules for using tenses*​ 


*S/No*
*Forms of Tenses*
*Present Tense*
*Past Tense*
*Future Tense*
*Rules*
1.
Indefinite Tense: Tells about universal truth /fact/ daily habits or usual activities. 
It is used for events / situations that exist always, usually or habitually in the past, present and future. 
 
Subject (S) + V1 
 
S + V2
 
S + shall/will + V1
 No helping verb used in this tense.
2.
Progressive Tense: It is used to describe a work that is in progress now/going on, and will probably continue into future. 
 
S + be (is/am/are) + V1 + --ing 
 
S + be (was/were) + V1 + --ing
 
S + shall /will + be + V1 + --ing

 
Helping Verb be (is/am/are/was/were) is used in this tense. 
3.
Perfect Tense 
It is used to describe a work that has just finished
 
S + Have/has +V3
 
S + Had+ V3
 
S + shall /will + have + V3
 
Have/has/had are used in this tense
4.
Perfect Progressive 
It is used to describe a work that is going on and has not finished yet. 
S + have/has been + V1 + -- ing 
S + had been + V1 + -- ing 
S + shall/will + have been + V1 + --ing 

 Helping verb been is used in this tense.
*For /Since are mostly used in this tense.

 
Also in tabular form


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*CONDITIONAL SENTENCES*

*Conditional Sentences*​ 

*Definitions/Rules*
*Formula and Examples*
1. *Zero conditionals* are used to express certainty, universal statement and laws of science/scientific facts. 
They are formed with both clauses in present tense. 
They are different from true conditionals because in zero conditionals *if* can be replaced by when or whenever, which cannot be done for true conditionals 
Formula: 
If/when/whenever + present simple+ *, *+ present simple. 
Examples:
If you freeze water, it turns to ice.
When you freeze water, it turns to ice.

2. *First Conditional* (or the potential or indicative conditional): 

A. It is more generally used to express a hypothetical condition that is potentially true, but not yet verified. The conditional clause is in the present or past tense and refers to a state or event in the past. The result can be in the past, present, or future. Some examples with the condition clause in the *past tense*.

B. A condition clause in the present tense refers to a future event, a current event which may be true or untrue, or an event which could be verified in the future. The result can be in the past, present, or future.








C. Certain modal auxiliary verbs (mainly will, may, might, and could) are not used in the condition clause. 

D. In colloquial English, the imperative is sometimes used to form a conditional sentence.

Formula:
If/when + present simple + comma + future simple

Examples # A: 
If she took that flight yesterday, she arrived at 10pm.
If she took that flight yesterday, she is somewhere in town today.

If she took that flight yesterday, we will see her tomorrow.
Examples # B: 
If it's raining here now, then it was raining on the West Coast this morning.
If it's raining now, then your laundry is getting wet.
If it's raining now, there will be mushrooms to pick next week.
If it rains this afternoon, then yesterday's weather forecast was wrong.
If it rains this afternoon, your garden party is doomed.
If it rains this afternoon, everybody will stay home.
If I become President, I'll lower taxes.

Examples # C:
*If it will rain this afternoon, ?
*If it may have rained yesterday, ?

Examples # D:
"go eastwards a mile and you'll see it"
Means
"if you go eastwards a mile, you will see it".
Second conditionals are used to talk about impossible or imagined events in the future. 
Formula: 
If/when + past simple + comma + would + basic form of verb (v1) 
If I were you, I would study for the university exam again. (it is impossible because you can?t be him) 
Third conditionals are used to talk about a condition in the past that did not happen. 
Formula: 
If/when + past perfect+ comma + would + past perfect (V3) 
If I had gone to school, I would have learnt how to read.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*SUMMARY *​ 
*Definition*: Conditional Sentences are also known as Conditional Clauses or If Clauses. They are used to express that the action in the main clause (without if) can only take place if a certain condition (in the clause with if) is fulfilled. Types of conditionals are as follows:


*ZERO CONDITIONAL SENTENCE *
 *If Clause*
*Main Clause*
If + Present Simple
Present simpleIf you are healthy,
nothing is lost.
If we freeze something, 
it does not decay 

 

*FIRST CONDITIONAL SENTENCE (PROBABLE)*
 *If Clause*
*Main Clause*
If + Subject+ V1 (s/es) Present simple
Subject + will (future) + V1
If he works hard, 
he will pass the exam
If you eat excessively,
you will be ill.

 

*SECOND CONDITIONAL SENTENCE (POSSIBLE)*
 *If Clause*
*Main Clause*
If + Subject+ V2 (past simple)
Subject + would + V1(basic/infinitive form of verb)If he worked hard,
he would pass the exam
If I found his address,
I would send him an invitation

 

*THIRD CONDITIONAL SENTENCE (IMPOSSIBLE)*
 *If Clause*
*Main Clause*
If + Subject+ +V3 (past perfect)
Subject + would have + V3 (past participle)
If he had worked hard,
he would have passed the exam.
If I had studied in college,
I would have scored better.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

I had orignally posted these posts in PDF because all of them were in tabular form. I hope you understand these. If you have any confusions, let me know. I'll think of an alternative.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

fairy queen said:


> its still not opening......pdf file creates problm...


This seems to be an issue with your computer as the files are downloading easily for others. Could you try using another browser please. Also make sure you have Adobe Acrobat reader or another PDF reader installed on your computer.


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

rizwan94 said:


> I had orignally posted these posts in PDF because all of them were in tabular form. I hope you understand these. If you have any confusions, let me know. I'll think of an alternative.


thank you so much....its fine now.....you are really a great helper...GOD Bless you..


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Prayers for u, good luck!!!


----------



## talhanazir (Nov 28, 2012)

h


rizwan94 said:


> All the English Grammar topics asked in the UHS MCAT sample paper 2012 and 2011 actual paper have been covered in this thread. Supporting study material on the topics are covered in following order:
> 
> 1. Phrasal Verbs Lists
> 
> ...


- - - Updated - - -

h


rizwan94 said:


> All the English Grammar topics asked in the UHS MCAT sample paper 2012 and 2011 actual paper have been covered in this thread. Supporting study material on the topics are covered in following order:
> 
> 1. Phrasal Verbs Lists
> 
> ...


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

*Cambridge English Grammar Understanding the Basics.pdf*​
Cambridge English Grammar Understanding the Basics
Cambridge English Grammar Understanding the Basics.pdf

And English Book - Oxford Practice Grammar With Answers

www.mediafire.com/view/?xk9nu7c3nbc1xtq


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

jamal said:


> *Cambridge English Grammar Understanding the Basics.pdf*​
> Cambridge English Grammar Understanding the Basics
> Cambridge English Grammar Understanding the Basics.pdf
> 
> ...


thats good


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

you are doing very good job for juniors..
Allah bless you ...


----------



## black witch (Feb 16, 2013)

rizwan94 said:


> Types of Prepositions


i cant assess this file:?


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

rizwan94 said:


> Actually, I assign long post tasks to my younger brother (6th grader). So, it's all of his effort, not mine. I just prepared this stuff last year. I told him to post these here.


but Any way thnxx 4 the great contribution of yours... ALLAH bless you..


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Subject Verb Agreement*

*Rules of Subject Verb Agreement*

1. Subjects and verbs must agree in number. This is the most important rule that is the basic concept of subject verb agreement. E.g.
The dog growls when he is angry.
The dogs growl when they are angry.

2. Don?t get confused by the words that come between the subject and verb; they do not affect agreement. E.g. The dog, who is chewing on my jeans, is usually very good.

3.Prepositional phrases between the subject and verb usually do not affect agreement. E.g.
The colors of the rainbow are beautiful.

4. When sentences start with ?there? or ?here,? the subject will always be placed after the verb. E.g.
There is a problem with the balance sheet.
Here are the papers you requested.

5. Subjects don't always come before verbs in questions. Carefully identify the subject before deciding on the proper verb form to use. E.g. 
Does Ahmad usually play football?
Where are the books of your sister?

6. If two subjects are joined by *and*, they typically require a plural verb form.
E.g. The teacher and students are in the classroom.

However, the form of verb used depends on the second subject that comes after and.
E.g. The students and teacher is in the classroom.
The teacher and students have left the class.

7. The verb is singular if the two subjects separated by *and* refer to the same person or thing.
Red beans and rice is my mom's favorite dish.

8. If one of the words *each, every*, or *no *comes before the subject, the verb is singular. E.g.
No smoking or drinking is allowed. 
Every student is required to wear the school uniform.

9. If the two subjects are singular and are connected by the words *or, nor, neither/nor, either/or, *and* not only/but also* the verb is singular. E.g. Ali or Imran is to blame for the accident.


10. The singular verb form is usually used for units of measurement or time. E.g.
Four liters of oil was required to get the car running.

11. If the subjects are both plural and are connected by the words *or, nor, neither/nor, either/or, *and *not only/but also*, the verb is plural. E.g. Dogs and cats are both available at the pound.

12. If one subject is singular and one plural and the words are connected by the words *or, nor, neither/nor, either/or, *and* not only/but also*, you use the verb form of the subject that is nearest the verb.
E.g.
Either the bears or the lion has escaped from the zoo. 
Neither the lion nor the bears have escaped from the zoo.

13. *Indefinite pronouns* typically take singular verbs. (somebody, someone, something, nobody, no one, nothing, everybody, everyone, everything, another, anybody, anyone, anything, each, either, one, other, neither, and much) E.g. Everybody wants to be loved.
Note: The pronouns *few, many, several, both, all, some* always take the plural form.
E.g. Few were left alive after the flood.

14. If two infinitives are separated by *and*, they take the plural form of the verb.
E.g. To draw and to paint portraits require great skill.

15. When *gerunds* are used as the subject of a sentence, they take the singular verb form of the verb; but, when they are linked by *and*, they take the plural form.
e.g.
Playing in the rain was a bad idea.
Swimming in the pool and playing cricket are my hobbies.

16. *Collective nouns* like herd, senate, class, crowd, etc. usually take a singular verb form.
E.g. The herd is stampeding.

17. Titles of books, movies, novels, etc. are treated as singular and take a singular verb.
E.g. The Pirates of the Carribean is a movie starring Johnny Depp.

20. Only the subject affects the verb.


Practice Exercises: 
English Language Study JavaScript Quiz (I-TESL-J)
Subject Verb Agreement Quiz

Further Reading: KETS MCAT English pages 148-154

- - - Updated - - -



black witch said:


> i cant assess this file:?


Make sure you have Adobe PDF reader installed on your computer. Without it, you will not be able to access the file. 
http://get.adobe.com/reader/


----------



## malik954 (Aug 14, 2013)

real trouble in english is vocablory....how to prepre it...??


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

If we do only these rules then we will be able to solve mcat-english portion?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

As someone who speaks english on a daily basis, I can tell you that your best bet to mastering English based questions, whether it is grammar, comprehension or writing is simply to read books and different english based materials (newspaper, magazines, etc) . Memorizing rules will help but that will only take you so far. I I know it might be getting late in the process but cramming facts about english is probably not the best way to do well. Rather, take the rules you are memorizing and apply them to different articles that you may read..try going to the websites of random english newspaper websites and reading articles that they have to offer. 

disclaimer: I am guaranteeing that this way works but rather just offering some advice in case people are still having issues. Please feel free to disregard this method if you do not feel that it will help you


----------



## zamarrud (Aug 21, 2013)

malik954 said:


> real trouble in english is vocablory....how to prepre it...??


Please see this attached file for vocabulary.


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

FROM THE FOUR UNDERLINE WORDS OR PHRASES (A), (B), (C), (D)
IDENTIFY THE ONE THAT IS NOT CORRECT.
1) According to Islamic teachings, cleanness is half of the faith.
A B C D
2) She is too coward to travel alone during such a dark night.
A B C D
3) My coat is black but your is a white one
A B C D
4) I admire her as she sings very good.
A B C D
5) He jumped in the deep river but was saved by one of his friends.
A B C D
6) Mr. Nasir is a M.A. in English and is eligible for this post.
A B C D
7) ?Hurrah, we have defeated the opponent team?, said the captain.
A B C D
8) ?What! A pretty bird it is? exclaimed the foreigner joyfully.
A B C D
9) Kamal is intelligent enough to attempt this question with intelligently.
A B C D
10) He is not only a good player as well as successful businessman.
A B C
 CHOSE THE CORRECT SENTENCE OUT OF FOUR SENTENCES GIVEN
BELOW
11) a) He has no mail child from this wife.
b) He has not male child from this wife.
c) He has no male child of this wife.
d) He has no male child by this wife.
12) a) It is said that silent gives us pleasure.
b) It is said that silent give us joy.
c) It is said that silence give us joy.
d) It is said that silence gives us pleasure.
13) a) The apple who I ate was sweet.
b) The apple which I ate was sweet.
c) The apple whom I ate was sweet.
d) The apple whose I ate was sweet.
14) a) The Shakespeare is the poet of the Nature.
b) The Shakespeare is a poet of the Nature.
c) Shakespeare is a poet of Nature.
d) Shakespeare is a poet of the Nature.
15) a) Nyla is more taller than Sobia.
b) Nyla is taller than Sobia.
c) Nyla is more tall than Sobia.
d) Nyla is much tall from Sobia.
16) a) Pearls are found in many colours including cream, blue and black.
b) Pearls are found in much colours including cream, blue and black.
c) Pearls are found in most colours including cream, blue and black.
d) Pearls are found in more colours including cream, blue and black.
17) a) Though she is rich but she does not co-operate with you.
b) Although she is rich but she does not co-operate with you.
c) Although she is rich yet she does not co-operate with you.
d) Although she is rich yet she does not co-operate you.
18) a) Both the girls co-operate with each other.
b) The both girls co-operate with each other.
c) The both girls co-operate with one another.
d) The both girls co-operate each other.
19) a) He was born at Lahore but tried the best to settle at Karachi.
b) He was born in Lahore but tried his best to settle in Karachi.
c) He was born on Lahore but tried his best to settle on Karachi.
d) He was borne in Lahore but tried his best to settle in Karachi.
20) a) He gave me a gun to shoot.
b) He gave me a gun to shoot with.
c) He gave me a gun to shoot for.
d) He gave me a gun to shoot from.
SELECT THE CLOSEST IN MEANING
21) Garbage
a) Vastness b) Brief c) Rubbish d) Progress
22) Sparingly
a) Spend thriftily b) Collectively
c) Economically d) Heartily
23) Milky way
a) White course b) Galaxy
c) Clear way d) Wayward
24) Ancestors
a) Rulers b) Physicians c) Forefathers d) Successors
25) Uncertain
a) Doubtful b) Definite c) Special d) Common
26) Inevitably
a) Excessively b) Unavoidably c) Unwantedly d) Usually
27) Grim
a) Deep b) Obtain c) Unclear d) Stern
28) Mythical
a) Marvel b) Non-existent c) Historical d) Real
29) Detriment
a) Harm b) Dominant c) Excessive d) Determined
30) Grind
a) Ground b) Grave c) Serious d) Toil


----------

